# Antec Fusion Case Help



## bettz (Oct 22, 2012)

Right i've been busy installing my Asus P8Z77-M Board into the Antec Fusion Case but i've been left with 3 wires with no idea where they go can anybody help??


----------



## RCoon (Oct 22, 2012)

Questions:
What are the two connectors labeled M/B PWR & GND used for?
Answers:

In order to enable power-on by both the main power button and the remote control, you need to connect the front panel power switch to the display board, and then connect the display board to your motherboard. (NOTE: all recent production from the factory should already be set up this way.) Begin by looking for connectors similar to those pictured above.

http://www.antec.com/index.php?page=support_roductInfo_FAQ&FAQno=24


----------



## bettz (Oct 22, 2012)

Any idea where on the motherboard as i don't have a clue 

Here's a pic of my motherboard layout 









RCoon said:


> Questions:
> What are the two connectors labeled M/B PWR & GND used for?
> Answers:
> 
> ...


----------



## RCoon (Oct 22, 2012)

bettz said:


> Any idea where on the motherboard as i don't have a clue
> 
> Here's a pic of my motherboard layout
> 
> http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k556/bettz1/photo-1copy.jpg



GND is a Ground cable, unless I'm mistaken. As for the M/B Power, the system should run without it in anyway, not that i recommend leaving things unplugged


----------



## bettz (Oct 22, 2012)

I already have a GND cable as shown in the pic.Just these 3 cables are really bugging me


----------



## bettz (Oct 22, 2012)

Right ive taken a guess and plugged the MB/PWR cable in the +5v & the GND Cable into the ground bit next to the 5+  do i dare switch it on lol


----------



## bettz (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok I'm stuck took the plunge and went to power up my Pc but nothing zilch!! The sb_pwr led is flashing green when I flick the switch to standby on the psu shouldn't this be green? I've tried disconnecting everything from the motherboard all I've got plugged in are the 24 pin power connection and the 4 pin Plug any ideas or is my board had it?? I'm going to try my dads psu later on from his pc


----------



## punisher186 (Oct 22, 2012)

Do the fans spin when you press the power button?  Maybe you plugged the switch into the wrong pins.  If you've doubled checked all of your wires and power supply connections, you can bypass the switch by touching the two pins that the power button uses.  If related to hardware, here is a nice chart: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172968

EDIT: Shouldn't the headers be plugged into the front set of pins?


----------



## bettz (Oct 22, 2012)

I get nothing no fans spin it's like it's dead lol. The only thing is there is a
Green led flashing labelled sb_pwr when I switch the psu into standby 

The headers into the motherboard?? Noob here is that the second pic? If so I did think it was weird why did they send 2 bits when they can just be plugged into the motherboard??


----------



## Jetster (Oct 22, 2012)

The two in your hand are your power switch connectors. Read your manual and there are more then one ground. If you short the pwr to gnd on the board it will start


----------



## bettz (Oct 22, 2012)

I've read the Manual but it offers no help as to the two cables.


----------



## bettz (Oct 22, 2012)

I've just changed over the psu's and the lights now a constant green looks like i need a new PSU


----------



## punisher186 (Oct 22, 2012)

Confirm by doing the legendary paperclip test.


----------



## bettz (Oct 22, 2012)

punisher186 said:


> Confirm by doing the legendary paperclip test.
> http://deron.meranda.us/create/case-modding/avocet/water-pump/atx-power-bypass.jpg



Will give it a go if i can find a paperclip  do you think it could be due to the psu having a 8 pin atx & the antec only being 4 pin?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 22, 2012)

No

Did you try shorting the power leads on the board?
http://www.ehow.com/how_7226194_make-computer-turn-motherboard.html


----------



## bettz (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok so i've just tried the paperclip test and the fan on the psu is working fine 

I'm still thinking its because the pus only has a 4 pin eatx can i get a 4 pin to 8 pin converter or would it damage my motherboard


----------



## ron732 (Oct 23, 2012)

I am assuming you have a Fusion 430 case. Here are links that should answer your questions about those wires.

What are the two connectors labeled M/B PWR & GND used for?

Where do/can I plug the 3-pin connector from my power supply?

I got them from this support page on the Antec web site. Hope they help and good luck with your build.

Fusion Black 430 Support Page


----------



## bettz (Oct 23, 2012)

ron732 said:


> I am assuming you have a Fusion 430 case. Here are links that should answer your questions about those wires.
> 
> What are the two connectors labeled M/B PWR & GND used for?
> 
> ...




Thanks hopefully i've sorted it by connecting the Two cables to a ground & 5+v on my motherboard the 3 pin plug i connected to the 3 pin plug that comes with the 24 pin psu plug does that sound right?


----------



## ron732 (Oct 23, 2012)

Okay so you have your wires from the case front panel connected to the display board and the display power wires are connected to the mobo. This is so you can turn on the system remotely or from the case front panel button. The three pin connector from the VFD/LCD module is connected to the three pin on the 24 pin psu plug. Presumably this is to supply power for the LCD and IR receiver. 

It should work!!


----------



## bettz (Oct 23, 2012)

Hoping it works there's no way to test it until i can get the psu to work i've ordered a 4 pin to 8 pin converter.I've also a be quiet psu on the way but hoping i can send that back and save some £££'s




ron732 said:


> Okay so you have your wires from the case front panel connected to the display board and the display power wires are connected to the mobo. This is so you can turn on the system remotely or from the case front panel button. The three pin connector from the VFD/LCD module is connected to the three pin on the 24 pin psu plug. Presumably this is to supply power for the LCD and IR receiver.
> 
> It should work!!


----------



## ron732 (Oct 23, 2012)

You don't have any local shops that you could pick up the adapter from? I know it costs more than ordering online but I'm not patient enough to wait for parts to be delivered so I can try out a new build.


----------



## bettz (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't mind im on nights for the next 4 days I'd rather wait and take the slow & steady approach  Builds coming along nicely 

i5 3570k
Scythe Ninja Mini 
Asus p8z77-m 
4GB G.Skill RipJaws 1600MHz DDR3 Dual Channel Memory Kit F3
2TB Caviar Green HDD
OCZ 120GB Solid 3 SSD
TP-Link TL-WN951N

Just bought a MWK06 (Rii mini i6) to use as a remote

Just going to be a HTPC but i might sell my iMac and use this 






ron732 said:


> You don't have any local shops that you could pick up the adapter from? I know it costs more than ordering online but I'm not patient enough to wait for parts to be delivered so I can try out a new build.


----------



## ron732 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice build for an HTPC!! Let us know how you make out when you power up.


----------



## bettz (Oct 26, 2012)

Right my 4 pin adapter came today no luck with psu


----------



## Jetster (Oct 26, 2012)

you don't need an adapter for a 4 pin CPU 12 volt plug to a 8 pin board plug. It will work fine with just the 4 pin plugged in on one side just make sure it the right side. The adapter will do nothing. Its only for high wattage CPUs and overclocking. If you want to do it right get the proper PSU and don't use adapters



http://www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/connectors.html#4into8


----------



## ron732 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey bettz I don't think you have the wires in question connected correctly. The connector with red and black wires labelled M/B PWR GND has to connect to the mobo PWRSW header. The arrow in the picture points to the PWRSW header where you already have something connected. I assume that the black & white wires are from the cases on/off switch. The +5V/GND pins are part of the 4 pin header for the speaker so you shouldn't be connected there.







The red & black wires connect to the PWRSW header on the mobo and the black & white wires get attached to a header on the back of the LCD display board. Should look something like this. If this doesn't help with powering on, using the mobo & case manuals I would re-check all of the connections you made hooking things up during the build. Also have you tried your PSU in your Dad's sytem?






While not the ideal solution you can get away with using a 2 molex to 8 pin adapter as long as you connect the molex connectors to different 12V rails on the PSU. You should really be using a newer PSU that has an 8 pin EPS +12V connector.


----------



## bettz (Oct 27, 2012)

ron732 said:


> Hey bettz I don't think you have the wires in question connected correctly. The connector with red and black wires labelled M/B PWR GND has to connect to the mobo PWRSW header. The arrow in the picture points to the PWRSW header where you already have something connected. I assume that the black & white wires are from the cases on/off switch. The +5V/GND pins are part of the 4 pin header for the speaker so you shouldn't be connected there.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121027/photo-1copy_a.jpg
> 
> ...




The 3 wires that are connected via the header are labelled hdd led,pwr & reset. The two plugs that are confusing me Gnd & Mb/Pwr do these connect into the back of the LCD screen? Is that what you meant? I can't find any other place on the motherboard where they would go

I've given uP with the psu it's been binned!! I've a be quiet one that I've ordered also had to buy a 3 pin to 4 pin molex as the antec psu had a 24 pin + 3 pin cable which I think powers the LCD screen hoping I can just use the 3 pin to 4 pin molex for that

I've just found this thread http://www.avforums.com/forums/computer-systems/727089-antec-fusion-wires.html


----------



## ron732 (Oct 27, 2012)

Where do the black & white wires that are already on the mobo 2 pin pwr header come from? The manual says that the black & red wires from your case should connect to the mobo pwr header. Just out of curiosity have you tried using the remote to turn on the system. I have read that early Fusion cases would only allow you to turn on by either the front button or the remote but not both. Maybe the black & white is for the remote and the red & black is for the front button.


----------



## bettz (Oct 27, 2012)

ron732 said:


> Where do the black & white wires that are already on the mobo 2 pin pwr header come from? The manual says that the black & red wires from your case should connect to the mobo pwr header. Just out of curiosity have you tried using the remote to turn on the system. I have read that early Fusion cases would only allow you to turn on by either the front button or the remote but not both. Maybe the black & white is for the remote and the red & black is for the front button.



I'll get back to you on that one when I get back home.

I've seen this diagram





Also this which confuses me is this loss the old version antec case?


----------



## bettz (Oct 28, 2012)

Right the Black & White wires that are in the PWR.SW header on the mobo look like they come from the Power button on the front of the case.The red & Black go to the reset button on the front of the case so they both look ok? The 2 single pins MB/PWR & GND come from the lcd screen  along with the 3 pin that goes into the psu




ron732 said:


> Where do the black & white wires that are already on the mobo 2 pin pwr header come from? The manual says that the black & red wires from your case should connect to the mobo pwr header. Just out of curiosity have you tried using the remote to turn on the system. I have read that early Fusion cases would only allow you to turn on by either the front button or the remote but not both. Maybe the black & white is for the remote and the red & black is for the front button.


----------



## TheJay (Jun 29, 2020)

I know this is an old thread but I have just been given this case and don't know what to do about the three pin power connector for the display. I don't have anything on my PSU that would connect to it.

What did you all end up doing?


----------



## bettz (Jun 29, 2020)

TheJay said:


> I know this is an old thread but I have just been given this case and don't know what to do about the three pin power connector for the display. I don't have anything on my PSU that would connect to it.
> 
> What did you all end up doing?


I'm sorry I can't help I've no had that case for a long time I can't remember.

Hope you get it sorted. 


Just checked my emails and I did end up buying a 24P+3P Power Adapter Extension from antec is this maybe what your after?


----------



## TheJay (Jun 29, 2020)

bettz said:


> I'm sorry I can't help I've no had that case for a long time I can't remember.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for replying. That's what I am looking for or information on using a 24 pin ATX extender cable and what wires go where.


----------



## bettz (Jun 29, 2020)

TheJay said:


> Thanks so much for replying. That's what I am looking for or information on using a 24 pin ATX extender cable and what wires go where.


I had to email antec and they made a invoice via PayPal the link I've got is no longer working

The address i emailed is jsean@antec.com he was brilliant but it was 8 years ago


----------



## bogmali (Jun 29, 2020)

Please start your own thread as you might get updated info.


----------

